
From hiking enthusiast to on death’s door within days. Doctors blamed vaping - imwally
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/one-mans-near-death-experience-with-vaping-related-lung-failure/2019/08/24/ca8ce42c-c5b4-11e9-9986-1fb3e4397be4_story.html
======
onemoresoop
[https://outline.com/jF4w9X](https://outline.com/jF4w9X)

